# I'm planning a homemade hydro setup. I have some questions.



## halibu_hoodrat (Mar 28, 2007)

- I'm using a water culture design, and my container is 21" x 16". Will one air stone in the centre be enough to properly airate all of the plants, (6)
 or should I buy an air pump that has two air hose outlets?
- My container is about 6 or 7 inches deep. Will this be enough to support the root systems of plants that are around 3' tall?
- I don't have any "hydroponic" fertilizer, and guide I was reading says you need it, because it has the "micro" nutes. However, I have some 20-20-20 soil fertilizer that does have micro nutes. Will this be ok? My flowering fertilizer (10-52-10) also has micro nutes.
- Somebody told me that you should start seeds in a seperate medium, until they sprout, instead of starting them in the actual hydro setup. Is this necessary, or could I start them in the moist perlite in the hydro system?
More questions when I remember them.


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 29, 2007)

I would use 3 airstones>1 stone/2 plants.Unless that stone is reall big and pump is powerful, I don't think it'll be able to push bubbles enough for those 6plants.

If the nutes said it already has micros, then you should be safe.You can sprout them in a separate med. such as rockwoll,oasis, etc.i'm not sure about perlite as i've never used it.If the sprout has "support", then I don't see why it would'nt be able to sprout.But remember, dif. methods take dif. times.


----------

